# Zoo Crew Cages Through The Ages



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Current Cage for Trio and Wyatt. Trio on the bottom. Wyatt on top.






















I plan on adding all the cages we have used.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Surfer bottom, Apple middle, Bailee top. (Current)


----------



## Boz (Aug 17, 2009)

I love your cages! I'll always keep yours in mind when I may need to build a cage like that.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 17, 2009)

What are all the plastic bits on there for (excluding the name bits)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> What are all the plastic bits on there for (excluding the name bits)


Those are the connector pieces. Some people use them some don't.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 18, 2009)

But why are they all around the bottom of the cage and not connecting pieces together?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 18, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> But why are they all around the bottom of the cage and not connecting pieces together?


Oh the panels. likely to help contain the mess


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Those are there to prevent nipping.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Boz wrote:


> I love your cages! I'll always keep yours in mind when I may need to build a cage like that.



Thank you. I think.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Temp Cage and litter training.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Bonding Pen


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Massive cage my mom had at one point


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Rabbit/guinea pig combo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Guinea Pig cage I feel like tossing in.


































































Cont...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 24, 2009)

I love watching the construction evolution, Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Its never ending should be changing again soon. :blushan::twitch:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

Gabriels new Cage Possible new cages for most bunnies here.




































_-_

Just cause!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2009)

That cage isn't bad at all, Alicia! I think it fits Gabriel well. I think that cage and rabbit would look better at my house though .


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> That cage isn't bad at all, Alicia! I think it fits Gabriel well. I think that cage and rabbit would look better at my house though .


Come get him.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll be a few hours away from you sometime this year, but with a funeral...not sure we can meet up . Plus....little Gabriel probably wouldn't do well on an airplane! Oh...and besides the fact Ryan would kick me, HAHA.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I'll be a few hours away from you sometime this year, but with a funeral...not sure we can meet up . Plus....little Gabriel probably wouldn't do well on an airplane! Oh...and besides the fact Ryan would kick me, HAHA.


I will make it happen. Even if it is brief!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 27, 2009)

Hopefully it isn't winter when he passes (he is back in the hospital now - won't eat). 

I think I want our next vacation to be Boston next late summer/early fall, so we will be close to you! Hopefully we can save up the money.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 29, 2009)

I promised to as you questions about materials that you use in your buns setups; I'll do sopiecemeal (sorry!), since it'seasier to slowly view your photos and ask a question as it arises.

Can you tell me what specific material is used as a grate in the litter box shown? We have a flourescent light grid in our large boy's box, but the hole openings would be much too large for Mini Rex feet. What you're using definitely has tiny openings and looks more promising.

Thanks,

Jenk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


----------



## Jenk (Sep 29, 2009)

What material is at the very bottom of this cage? Also,does it have good bunny traction, _and_ is it a completely flat/smooth surface? 

I'm worried about any surface that bunny teeth can grab. Case in point: Last night, we let our girls play on our new (low-pile) dining room rug. After a short while, our mosttrustworthy girl started digging at and biting on it. (Of course, we were supervising them, so that behavior didn't fly. )

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


----------



## Jenk (Sep 29, 2009)

This I gotta ask: How do you make clean-up of your buns' flooring faster/easier when using blankets, sheets, etc., on the floor? 

Besides the idea of our crew eating fabric, my hubby's adverse to putting fabric on the floors because it must be washed/replaced frequently. (The washing part would fall on me. ) He's not keen on the idea of having to stretch/smooth out the fabric each time and lifting x-pen/NIC-panel walls to put the edges beneath them.

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


----------



## Jenk (Sep 29, 2009)

What solid material do you have on the middle level? It looks rather slick. Is it? 

I ask because, as you know, I'm seeking a material that isn't chewable but would allow our buns the option of doing binkies and running when not being observed by us humans.

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

*It is a craft thingy the one you put peices of yarn through to make pictures. Can not recall the name.*

*Jenk wrote: *


> I promised to as you questions about materials that you use in your buns setups; I'll do sopiecemeal (sorry!), since it'seasier to slowly view your photos and ask a question as it arises.
> 
> Can you tell me what specific material is used as a grate in the litter box shown? We have a flourescent light grid in our large boy's box, but the hole openings would be much too large for Mini Rex feet. What you're using definitely has tiny openings and looks more promising.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

*That is a carpet but under which I did use and worked is the mats that go on carpet to give traction to rolling desk chairs. They can be alittle expensive but worked great.*



*Jenk wrote: *


> What material is at the very bottom of this cage? Also,does it have good bunny traction, _and_ is it a completely flat/smooth surface?
> 
> I'm worried about any surface that bunny teeth can grab. Case in point: Last night, we let our girls play on our new (low-pile) dining room rug. After a short while, our mosttrustworthy girl started digging at and biting on it. (Of course, we were supervising them, so that behavior didn't fly. )
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

*We no longer use sheets but when we did we both cleaned up moving cages, and so on. It also depends on the bunnies, some require very little clean up while others require a LOT of clean up.*

*Jenk wrote: *


> This I gotta ask: How do you make clean-up of your buns' flooring faster/easier when using blankets, sheets, etc., on the floor?
> 
> Besides the idea of our crew eating fabric, my hubby's adverse to putting fabric on the floors because it must be washed/replaced frequently. (The washing part would fall on me. ) He's not keen on the idea of having to stretch/smooth out the fabric each time and lifting x-pen/NIC-panel walls to put the edges beneath them.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

*I got that at work. It is the plastice material that is used for the billboards. EX: Clothing billboards, Music and Movie signs in electronics. (I work at Target.)*

*Jenk wrote: *


> What solid material do you have on the middle level? It looks rather slick. Is it?
> 
> I ask because, as you know, I'm seeking a material that isn't chewable but would allow our buns the option of doing binkies and running when not being observed by us humans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenk (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahhh...I'd hoped that that wasn't the case. See, Zoe would chew anything like that, since it would be easy enough for her to raise up to chew. 

Do you just lay it directly over the litter, or do you have it resting on top of some other barrier that keeps it distanced from the litter below?

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *It is a craft thingy the one you put peices of yarn through to make pictures. Can not recall the name.*
> 
> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

Some right on others over the lighting grids.


----------



## godzirra (Oct 6, 2009)

i loved looking through these pictures


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

*godzirra wrote: *


> i loved looking through these pictures



Thanks. We are slowly changing cages. Each for a reason. Main reason to cut cleaning time to increase playtime. 

Apple's new cage





















Elvis and Teresa's new cage


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2009)

Montana's hall


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2009)

So this is my new cage. Leith Petwerks. Sort of new got it from a friend.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 17, 2009)

Ugh....and if I wasn't already jealous over the new bunny shirt, undies, and jammies.

:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't bought the clothes.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 17, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I haven't bought the clothes.



Okay, so I'm not AS jealous....but still jealous. I love those Leith cages. I bet my Dad could make one for me for less then $100, though. Aren't those cages $300 new from Leith?


----------



## luvall (Nov 28, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Guinea Pig cage I feel like tossing in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! that is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you. 

luvall wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Guinea Pig cage I feel like tossing in.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang Girl!!! How many cages do you have in that house?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2010)

Well one cage is divided in 3, than I have 4 other cages. Montana in the hall.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Ah! Not bad then! It just looks like a lot of cages but you must be picture happy!!! lol
:bunny18


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol this is nothing compared to others in the rescue. Yea I like taking pictures.


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Apr 2, 2010)

I love your cages! I've built around 12 different ones over the past 5 years for the piggies. I'm sure Buddy will get an upgrade before the end of the year.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW! I am always changing the cages around as well. I think I may have to go with store bought over store bought until me and my husband get our house and all settled. I know if I do NIC, one whole room will be taken up and no where to sleep for us.  I love the guinea pig cags as well. Too cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 2, 2012)

Holy wow I forgot some of these cages!


----------

